# What Happened To these. Where are they now?



## sailorbear (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, anyone have any information on the fate or whereabouts of the following vessels?

MV Yarmouth Navigator (MFV and ex Army RCT Navigation training Vessel and RMAS vessel.

HMAV St George (Ammunition carrier)

MV Chichester Star (Tarmac dredger)

MV Chichester City (Tarmac Dredger)

MV Sarnia (Sealink Ferry)

MV Southsea (Isle of Wight ferry)

Cheers Tony


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Tony,

Details and photos (then and now) of 'Chichester Star' at www.gooleships.co.uk/goolesb/chichesterstar.htm

Dennis.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tony,

Sarnia - built in 1961 by J Samuel White of Cowes IOW as BR/Sealink ferry for the Weymouth to Channel Isle run. Did occasional relief work on the Dover Folkestone run. Sold in 1977 to Supersave Supermarkets as a duty free shop running between Ostend and Dunkerque as the Aquamart. Operated by Channel Cruise Lines of Guernsey. Ran for only a few weeks. Sold to Greek interests and became Golden Star. Sold again to Saudi interests and became Saudi Golden Star and ran as a Pilgrim ship between Port Said and Aqaba in Jordan. Broken up in Pakistan in 1987.

Hawkey01


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi I believe the Yarmouth Navigator or MFV 1502 is now currently laid up in the River Dart, at Dartmouth Devon looking in a bit run down still afloat. The Arrochar Ex St George was broken up in Oct '06 at New Holland.


----------



## Gollywobbler (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello

MFV 1502 Yarmouth Navigator sank last night in Clovelly Bay in Plymouth. She was on the River Dart until yesterday but it seems that she left the Dart under her own steam yesterday morning, made it into Plymouth (where she was going anyway) but she was making serious amounts of water by then and she sank at about 6pm, apparently.

There is a major fuss going on because 4 crewmen were aboard when she sank. 3 of them were rescued immediately by the marina staff and they are all OK. The fourth man was still aboard the boat and he is missing, most unfortunately. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-12321527

The journalist from the BBC is trying to find out who owns her at the moment - so is everyone else, including me!

http://www.shoreserve.co.uk/blog/2011/01/28/The-Yarmouth-Navigator.aspx

If anybody knows anything, please could you let me know? A friend of mine reckons that she probably sprang a garboard or something equally serious because she seems to have sunk very quickly. 

Many thanks

Gill


----------

